# does anyone know how the waiting list at rvh works ?



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

hi,

was wondering if anyone knows 100% how exactly the listing works - have been told before that it depends on your consultant and the type of treatment required.
nhs are called 12mths - FET are 4mths and after that i dont know how the decide who is being called - what do they mean top of the list? does this mean my name is the next or just one of several in the top say 50 names 

confused and frustrated


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Have no idea lastchancer, other than the nhs one when you get letter around ten months after signing then treatment is two months later. Sorry....

I would normally suggest ringing but I think it took me three days to get through. They still havent replied to an email I sent in jan  

Katie xx


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

hi Katie,

thanks for replying - i'm never off the phone to them and just keep gettign fobbed off with diff stories all the time - they told me in Feb that my letter was being typed to be sent out the next wk but when i called as didnt arrive was told private waiting list pulled as falling behind nhs but would def be getting letter by 25th march - guess what - yep - no letter again - when phoned the girl actually asked WHAT letter is it you are waiting for ?? neddless to say i was told again no letter coming - i've lost all faith in the RVH now - seems if your not a nhs patient then you are not important to them.

i see you are in the dreaded 2ww - wishing you the best of luck - hoping the old " 3rd time lucky " applies to both of us 

xxxxx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks,

Am halfway there, and have to say this week has flown in. Im not sure I want the next one to, I quite like keeping the pupo dream alive! 

Good luck, I hope you not bald by the time your letter comes  

Katie xx


----------

